# Rolling in smelly Fox Poo



## Archie99 (Mar 12, 2010)

i've had Ozzy jack russell for 2 years now and have always had a problem with him rolling in fox poo, problem is my other 2 dogs (another Jacko and a Whippet)join in !!. i've finally found something to get rid of the awful smell it leaves (as i'm sure any of you who have a similar problem understand). it's called Byofresh and was introduced to it by a friend with a long haired lurcher, it's the first thing i've tried that has instantly rid them of the atrocious smell. The wipes are good as there is nothing worse than transporting 3 smelly hounds in the car.
byofresh.com

Anybody any ideas how to stop them doing it in the first place - now that would be a solution !!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive tried their spray, its quite nice. Notused it on poo smells though, that usually involves a bath.

You can try training a strong "no" or "leave it" command. But for many dogs the lure of poop is too strong.

One of mine goes deaf, or grabs it in his mouth, runs off, then rolls in it


----------



## Archie99 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've tried the distraction thing with them, but its not a lot of use when they are 200 yards away !!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> One of mine goes deaf, or grabs it in his mouth, runs off, then rolls in it


Buster does that!!! It makes me gagg lol.... dirty animals!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

My small one Riley is obsessed with poo, she will just be about to role in it, and i will say Riley NO, and she stops half way about to role, the look of disappointment on her face is very funny. lol. Sometimes i don't catch her doing it though, and end up with a very smelly dog. lol.


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

The worst thing is when mine rolls in badger or fox poo and we then have to travel home in the car together...


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

By the time I have noticed it is usually to late. He loves rolling in grass anyway, all the time so it is difficult to see when he is just having a roll about or rolling in poo! Until I smell it of course  Yesterday he decides to roll in an obvious fresh amount of fox's poo in the field which he had a whale of a time doing and stank to high heaven, he went in the stream but it made no difference at all. Then on the way back decides to roll on horses poo as well, great! Needless to say one resistant dog had a bath yesterday eve. 

Ps he has also gotten into the habit of eating horses poo to, which he has not done since he was very young. He knows it is wrong when he does it but it is like a game for him! Grab as much as he can before I get to him, dogs eh!


----------

